

Hosting a Contact Form on Amazon S3 - matthiaseisen
https://gist.github.com/MatthiasEisen/5656896

======
alcuadrado
Tell me paranoid, but I'd never use something like this! you are sending the
messages to a random dude on the internet who created this API.

~~~
nmcfarl
This is the case for every hosted mail solution in existence. And external
hosting/procesing in the mail space is quite popular from mailgun to google
apps.

So I don't view this as a major concern.

The fact that the maker of this API has a very fly-by-night looking website -
that's more concerning. I'd very much like to have some good indicators of
trustworthiness, and a good idea of who to sue, if things go wrong...

~~~
alcuadrado
your last paragraph is what I meant with "random dude on the internet"

